# Blutdruck nach Anstrengung...



## The.Mick (14. Januar 2006)

Nabend,

mein Vater hat eben mal bei mir den Blutdruck gemessen, als ich grade vom 2h Biken wiederkam. Er hat ~ 162/126 gemessen, bei einem Puls von 101. Er meinte das sei sehr hoch.  Ist Biken dann überhaupt noch gesung, wenn dadurch der Blutdruck ansteigt?  Was ist eigentlich ein gesunder Blurdruck? Wann fällt er wieder ab?   

Gruß Mick


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Januar 2006)

Hi Mick.
Dein Blutdruck unmittelbar nach dem Sport ist o.k. Währendessen war er wahrscheinlich noch höher. Hättest mal einige Minuten später messen sollen... dann wäre er schon niedriger gewesen.
Der Blutdruck beschreibt, mit welchem Druck das Blut durch deinen Kreislauf fließt.
Normal (also im Ruhezustand) ist ein oberer (systolischer) Wert zwischen 100-140 und ein unterer (diastolischer) Wert zwischen 60-90.
Mess' mal deinen Druck, wenn du im Ruhezustand bist.
Ich z.B. habe einen Blutdruck von 100 zu 60.
Ciao, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Januar 2006)

gefährlich ist es, wenn er blutdruck immer so hoch ist und besonders, wenn du "asymmetrische" werte wie 160 zu 90 hast.
unter vollast kann der systolische auch weit über 200 gehn. inwieweit das gesund ist hängt vom umfang ab. aber im allgemeinen stärkt sport ja das HKS.


----------



## The.Mick (14. Januar 2006)

jo, ich hab eben nochmal gemessen, da wars dann ~120/80 bei nem Puls von 50... Es hat sich also wieder normalisiert. Bei solchen Spielchen bekomme ich irgendwie Lust auf ne Pulsuhr, ich frag mich wie hoch mein Puls so schießt...  

Gruß ********


----------



## alialbert (14. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> jo, ich hab eben nochmal gemessen, da wars dann ~120/80 bei nem Puls von 50... Es hat sich also wieder normalisiert. Bei solchen Spielchen bekomme ich irgendwie Lust auf ne Pulsuhr, ich frag mich wie hoch mein Puls so schießt...
> 
> Gruß ********



Die misst aber keinen Blutdruck  

Peter


----------



## The.Mick (14. Januar 2006)

Das ist mir klar, das mach ich mit dem anderen Gerät. Aber mich interessiert halt auch die HF...


----------



## Neandertaler (14. Januar 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> gefährlich ist es, wenn er blutdruck immer so hoch ist und besonders, wenn du "asymmetrische" werte wie 160 zu 90 hast.
> unter vollast kann der systolische auch weit über 200 gehn. inwieweit das gesund ist hängt vom umfang ab. aber im allgemeinen stärkt sport ja das HKS.



Unter sportlicher Belastung steigt der systolische Wert normalerweise wesentlich stärker an als der diastolische. Das ist nicht gefährlich sondern die normale Reaktion auf das erhöhte Schlagvolumen des Herzens. Bei dem von Mick gemessenen Wert (160/126) kommt mir der diastolische Wert (126) aber sehr hoch vor  Möglicherweise ein Messfehler?
Es schadet auf jedenfall nicht wenn man vor Aufnahme eines Trainings ein BelastungsEKG mit Blutdruckmessung macht. Dann weiss man zumindestens schonmal ob man möglicherweise jetzt oder in Zukunft ein Hochdruckkandidat ist.


----------



## The.Mick (15. Januar 2006)

Neandertaler schrieb:
			
		

> Unter sportlicher Belastung steigt der systolische Wert normalerweise wesentlich stärker an als der diastolische. Das ist nicht gefährlich sondern die normale Reaktion auf das erhöhte Schlagvolumen des Herzens. Bei dem von Mick gemessenen Wert (160/126) kommt mir der diastolische Wert (126) aber sehr hoch vor  Möglicherweise ein Messfehler?
> Es schadet auf jedenfall nicht wenn man vor Aufnahme eines Trainings ein BelastungsEKG mit Blutdruckmessung macht. Dann weiss man zumindestens schonmal ob man möglicherweise jetzt oder in Zukunft ein Hochdruckkandidat ist.



Ja, aslo mein Vater hat sich dieses Spielzeug neu gekauft und ich glaube es war bei der ersten Messung falschrum  . Ich werde morgen mal wieder eine ausgiebige Runde fahren und danach messen. Ich glaube die heutige Rund ewar eh nicht so aussagekräftig, weil ich wenig geschlafen habe und gestern auch ein bissl was getrunken habe  .... Fühlte mich heute also ein wenig müd ...


----------



## Neandertaler (15. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aslo mein Vater hat sich dieses Spielzeug neu gekauft und ich glaube es war bei der ersten Messung falschrum  . Ich werde morgen mal wieder eine ausgiebige Runde fahren und danach messen. Ich glaube die heutige Rund ewar eh nicht so aussagekräftig, weil ich wenig geschlafen habe und gestern auch ein bissl was getrunken habe  .... Fühlte mich heute also ein wenig müd ...




Ist auf jedenfall nicht verkehrt mal über einen gewissen Zeitraum regelmäßig zu messen.
Da ich selbe ein wenig zu Bluthochdruck neige, hab ich es mir einfach angewöhnt so 3-4x am Tag zu messen.
Wenn Du leistungsorientiert trainierst wäre es ansonsten auch nicht verkehrt den Blutdruck mal unter Belastung messen zu lassen, z.B. im Rahmen eine Leistungsdiagnostik.


----------



## Matze. (18. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aslo mein Vater hat sich dieses Spielzeug neu gekauft und ich glaube es war bei der ersten Messung falschrum  . Ich werde morgen mal wieder eine ausgiebige Runde fahren und danach messen. Ich glaube die heutige Rund ewar eh nicht so aussagekräftig, weil ich wenig geschlafen habe und gestern auch ein bissl was getrunken habe  .... Fühlte mich heute also ein wenig müd ...




Wahrscheinlich auch noch für´s Handgelenk, am besten sind halt immer noch die "normalen" Manschetten da stimmt´s immer. Bei dem Handgelenkgerät meiner Schwiegermutter habe ich links und rechts extrem unterschiedliche Werte.
Wenn man Probleme mit dem Blutdruck hat würde ich das nicht als Spielzeug sehen,  die Folgen eines langjährigen Hypertonus sind alles andere als lustig.


----------



## Mischiman (18. Januar 2006)

Blutdruck ist immer rechts und links verschieden.

Oberarmmanschette ist das Beste!

Wenn man erstmal so eine schöne fette Linksherzventrikelhypertrophie hatte und weiß, warum man nach 3 Treppenstufen schnauft wie ein Walross, weiß man auch einen guten Blutdruck und ein gutes Messgerät zu schätzen.

Ich messe jedenfalls jeden morgen und manchmal mehr. Mittlerweile (nach 3 Jahren) weiß ich, wann ich normalen, hohen und niedrigen Blutdruck habe, wann der Abstand zwischen Systole und Diastole hoch, wann niedrig ist.

Ich kann relativ genau sagen, wann ich einen Scheißtag haben werde und meine LHV-Hypertrophie ist nach 3 Jahren und ß-Blockern auch weg. 

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (18. Januar 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Blutdruck ist immer rechts und links verschieden.
> 
> Oberarmmanschette ist das Beste!
> 
> ...



Mein Blutdruck ist mit einer (geeichten) Manschette links wie rechts gleich, oder nur mit minimaler Abweichung. Das von mir erwähnte Handgelenksgerät zeigte 150/90  und 180/110  mit dem Teil aus dem rettungswagen waren´s 130/80, und das stimmt.


----------



## Mischiman (19. Januar 2006)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Blutdruck ist mit einer (geeichten) Manschette links wie rechts gleich, oder nur mit minimaler Abweichung. Das von mir erwähnte Handgelenksgerät zeigte 150/90  und 180/110  mit dem Teil aus dem rettungswagen waren´s 130/80, und das stimmt.


Die Abweichung sollte auch nur minimal sein.

Und immer unter gleichen Bedingungen messen, damit es vergleichbarer wird, z.B. links-Oberarm-sitzend usw.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## The.Mick (19. Januar 2006)

Jo, ich hatte am Folgetag nochmal gemessen, so 10 min. nach dem Biken, und da hatte ich leicht erhöhte werte, so 130 zu 90 ca. Nur mein Ruhepuls wirft Fragen auf: Heute hatte ich als ich am Mittag aus der Schule kam ein Ruhepuls von 46. Ist das net ein bisschen wenig?


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> Heute hatte ich als ich am Mittag aus der Schule kam ein Ruhepuls von 46. Ist das net ein bisschen wenig?



Solange Du Deine Umgebung noch klar erkennen kannst nicht. 

Ich hatte  vor Jahren bei einer EKG vor einer OP Mittags eine Ruhe HF von 39 .

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## The.Mick (20. Januar 2006)

ok, wenn du es sagst..Ich weiss nur, dass mein vater immer so bei 60-70 ist...Ruhepuls wohlgemerkt! Daher wunderte es mich ein wenig


----------



## Mischiman (20. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wenn du es sagst..Ich weiss nur, dass mein vater immer so bei 60-70 ist...Ruhepuls wohlgemerkt! Daher wunderte es mich ein wenig


Als Faustformel kannste rechnen, wenn der _Blutdruck_ dauerhaft! entweder über 140 syst. oder 90 diast. liegt, solltest Du dem nachgehen. Pulsfrequenz so niedrig ist nicht so schlimm, eher Zeichen von Kondition, 60 - 70 Ruhepuls haben eher untrainierte Menschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The.Mick (21. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> jo, ich hab eben nochmal gemessen, da wars dann ~120/80 bei nem Puls von 50... Es hat sich also wieder normalisiert. Bei solchen Spielchen bekomme ich irgendwie Lust auf ne Pulsuhr, ich frag mich wie hoch mein Puls so schießt...
> 
> Gruß ********



Dieses "träumchen" habe ich heute mal verwirklicht...jedoch mit mäßigen Erfolg. Da heute schlechtes Wetter war, hab ich mich auf den Hometrainer (Elyptictrainer) geschwungen und ca. eine halbe Stunde Stram "getrampelt". Da war mein puls immer so auf 144. Weil ich danach von Langeweile geplagt war, fing ich an Seilchen zu springen, da kam ich auch nur so auf 160. Dann probierte ich noch mit Liegestütze mein Puls ein bisschen zu pushen, aber über 160 kam ich nie. Wenn ich auch nur 2 Sec. jegliche Übungen pausiert habe, ging mein puls direkt wieder runter. Ist das nun ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?  
Sorry, wenn ich ein weing dumme Fragen stelle.....


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses "träumchen" habe ich heute mal verwirklicht...jedoch mit mäßigen Erfolg. Da heute schlechtes Wetter war, hab ich mich auf den Hometrainer (Elyptictrainer) geschwungen und ca. eine halbe Stunde Stram "getrampelt". Da war mein puls immer so auf 144. Weil ich danach von Langeweile geplagt war, fing ich an Seilchen zu springen, da kam ich auch nur so auf 160. Dann probierte ich noch mit Liegestütze mein Puls ein bisschen zu pushen, aber über 160 kam ich nie. Wenn ich auch nur 2 Sec. jegliche Übungen pausiert habe, ging mein puls direkt wieder runter. Ist das nun ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?
> Sorry, wenn ich ein weing dumme Fragen stelle.....



Das kann man so einfach nicht beantworten. Dazu ist die Datenlage zu dünn. Was ist z. B. "stramm getrampelt"? 
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, geh zu Deinem Hausarzt und lass Dich auf Sporttauglichkeit untersuchen.

Sollte eigentlich jeder machen der größere Intensitäten und Umfänge plant.

Diese Untersuchung beinhaltet u. a. ein Belastungs-EKG. 
Da erfährst Du schon mal Herz OK oder eben nicht, die ungefähre Max. HF für diesen Test, Deine Ruhe HF zum Zeitpunkt des Tests.
 Und die getrampelten Watt.

Wenn alles OK ist, kannst Du dann mit "Freilandversuchen" beginnen. Tips dafür gibt es dann hier.

frundschaftBAMderjetztlosmusszumfreilandversuch


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Januar 2006)

Der gute Mediziner würde dir den Rat geben ein Belastungs EKG und wenn du Privat bist noch diverse andere Untersuchungen machen zu lassen. Er selbst wird sich bei einem Kollegen erst dann blicken lassen wenn er scheintot ist und sich nicht mehr dagegen wehren kann.
Die meisten Leute fühlen sich solange gut, bis ihnen irgendwer(zB. Neueste Untersuchungen, der Arzt, taff oder der Ernährungspapst aus dem Ökoladen) ihnen klar macht das sie alles falsch machen und Totsterbenskrank sind.


----------



## Neandertaler (21. Januar 2006)

The.Mick schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn ich auch nur 2 Sec. jegliche Übungen pausiert habe, ging mein puls direkt wieder runter. Ist das nun ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?



Wenn der Puls nach Belastung schnell absinkt ist das in der Regel ein Zeichen für eine gute Erholungsfähigkeit bzw. ein Anhaltspunkt dafür das man sich nicht überbelastet hat.
Die Erholungsfähigkeit kann man mit einem geeigneten Pulsmesser ermitteln und auch zur Trainingssteuerung heranziehen.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (23. Januar 2006)

Also, es klingt alles sehr sehr normal. der anfangs genannte diastolische Wert von 126 ist wohl ein Messfehler.
Die unterschiedlichen Werte bei verschiedenen Sportarten werden durch die Menge der zu versorgenden Muskeln verursacht. Kannst Dir sicher denken, dass es beim Seilspringen Mehrere sind, als sitzend auf der Rolle.
Auch Dein Ruhepuls ist ein Zeichen Deiner bisherigen Anpassung an den Sport. Alles super. 
Solltest Du die Umfänge steigern wollen, empfiehlt sich tatsächlich eine Grunduntersuchung auf Tauglichkeit. Das ist aber allgemeingültig und bezieht sich nicht auf Deine genannten Werte und "Sorgen".

Einfach weitermachen und sorgenfrei Sport machen. Oder beschäftige Dich mal, wenns Dich wirklich interessiert, mit sportphysiologischen Vorgängen. Dann aber richtig per Literatur oder im ausgiebigen Gespräch mit Einem, der sich auskennt.


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Mischiman (23. Januar 2006)

Tourenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es klingt alles sehr sehr normal. der anfangs genannte diastolische Wert von 126 ist wohl ein Messfehler.


Wieso Meßfehler,

könnte doch auch sein, direkt nach dem Sport + in ungünstiger Position gemessen.

Je nachdem, was man gerade gemacht hat, sind noch ganz andere Drücke normal und auch ungefährlich.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Tourenfahrer (23. Januar 2006)

Mit hohen Drücken bei Belastungen hast Du ja recht. 
162/126 ist aber wirklich eine Fehlmessung des Gerätes.


----------



## gerbine1 (11. Mai 2010)

*Ausgrab* 

Also ich hätte da eine Frage zu dem Thema:
Meine Freundin sagt mir öfters wenn ich vom Biken oder Laufen heim komme dass ich Kreidebleich im Gesicht sei. Dann hab ich meinen Blutdruck gemessen und da kamen Werte raus wie 98/60 oder 95/56 usw. 
Hab das nun öfters nach dem Sport gemacht und sehr oft, aber nicht immer hab ich solch niedrige Werte. 
Ohne Belastung habe ich 130/85 oder ähnlich. Puls ist meisst so um 60 
Der Grund warum ich Frage ist weil ich genau 4 Stunden nach dem Sport einen Migräneanfall bekomme und das leider immer soblad ich mich mehr anstrenge! Ist der Puls unter 120 dann kommts schon mal vor dass ich keine Kopfschmerzen habe. 
Ich denke mir dass dies eine spez. Form von einer Hypotonie ist. Hat da wer Erfahrung mit??? 
Internisten war ich schon. Hab schon alle Ärzte durch. Was mir noch fehlt ist ein 24Std Blutdrucktest.


----------



## atlas (11. Mai 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Solange Du Deine Umgebung noch klar erkennen kannst nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte  vor Jahren bei einer EKG vor einer OP Mittags eine Ruhe HF von 39 .
> 
> _freundschaft_BAM



Hallo

Hihi,da kann ich gegenhalten(es lebe der Schwanzvergl.  )

Vor Zeugen und mit Foto dokumentierter Ruhepuls im Sitzen: 36.

Kann da einer mithalten? (also einer der noch lebt) 


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (11. Mai 2010)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> *Ausgrab*
> 
> Also ich hätte da eine Frage zu dem Thema:
> Meine Freundin sagt mir öfters wenn ich vom Biken oder Laufen heim komme dass ich Kreidebleich im Gesicht sei. Dann hab ich meinen Blutdruck gemessen und da kamen Werte raus wie 98/60 oder 95/56 usw.
> ...



Hallo

Eventuell ist ein Besuch beim Kardiologen anzuraten.Meinungen im Forum können eine qualifizierte ärtztl.Aussage nicht ersetzten.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (26. Februar 2015)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin sagt mir öfters wenn ich vom Biken oder Laufen heim komme dass ich Kreidebleich im Gesicht sei. Dann hab ich meinen Blutdruck gemessen und da kamen Werte raus wie 98/60 oder 95/56 usw.



Hört sich für mich an wie als würde dein Kreislauf schlapp machen. Dazu passt auch die blasse Gesichtsfarbe (Blut sackt in die unteren Regionen ab). Ich kenne Leute die sich beim Biken selbst schon so dermaßen gehetzt haben, um jeden Preis den Berg hoch etc., das sie oben angekommen nach kurzem Blackout gekotzt haben weil der Kreislauf schlapp gemacht hat. Hat aber eigentlich nix mit dem Herz zutun. Der Magen spielt hier eine überaus große Rolle. Übetreibst du es vielleicht etwas zu sehr? Gehst du krass über deine Grenzen hinaus?

Evtl. mal ein Belastungs-EKG machen. Dann sieht man ganz genau woher es kommt.


----------



## knartzt (2. März 2015)

Das Ding ist 5 Jahre alt. Herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## Leon96 (2. März 2015)

Klarer Fall für die "Goldene Schaufel"


----------

